# Michigan Sportsmen in search of Kings and lunker Browns



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Splitshot, SFK, Chef, Ladykiller and myself will embark on a journey in search of kings. We will be fishing a variety of rivers.
With this many great minds focused, it should be somewhat productive. lol 
If not, adult beverages and the always present amount of BS will flow like the river itself.
It' amazing, how nobody wants to work anymore.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Work, what is that? Where are you guys going? Please invite me next time, I am off work with a hurt back, and after Sunday at 6:00pm when I take my daughters home I am gonna fish, without moving my back, of course!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don, i'm sure one of those big salmon would hurt your back even more


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well guys, lookin forward to a report when you get home. I might be seeing you all up there this week necause my family might have a vacation there next week.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Shoeman 

What rivers are you guys going to be fishing on? My husband (RiverNut) and I will be up on Friday and Saturday. We have to come home Saturday night because RN has to work. We would like to meet you guys. We are planing on checking out the Big Manistee and maybe the PM.

QueenSalmon
and
Rivernut


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

It's a little after 3am, and after a boring night at work I was pretty tired, until I looked at those two pictures. It looks like you guys had a great time. I bet it wasn't very hard getting over the absent kings, with Ray catching browns like that.

Splitshot, well I hate to admit it, but I'm going to have to pay more attention to your long winded posts. Maybe I could pick up a pointer or two. Catching one brown like that could be considered lucky, but two in a couple days, thats flat out good


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice Pics... Looks as if you had great weather and a good time. Wish I could have been there.

I look forward to viewing Ralf's pictures.

BTW, did Ralf break out the "Yukka"?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Wow, those are some good fish! The pics came out good too. Did you use the digital camera on those? Man I can't wait to go fishing. I just knew all last weekend, while I sat at home trying to be a good husband, you guys were up slaying em! 
What was the ticket? Hoppers?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No Yukka, Kent. 

I'll try to sum up the weekend.
We fished the Lil' Man below the Weir on Sunday morning.
The kings that were in the system, moved up and we only counted a handful of them. 
There are some browns and yes, even brookies in that stretch.

Sunday evening, the Chef joined us. We split into 2 groups and hit some pocket water near Ray's place.
I thought, I had the trump card, when a beautiful 18" brown smacked my conehead. I must add, it was the biggest trout so far on a fly rod. What a rush, since I was forced to use my old 6ft Kunan. I'm still waiting for the return of my T&T, that was blown to pieces by a River Swine. 
I knew, I finally outfished Ray.
WRONG. SFK and Ray came back with stories of 5 pounders.
I have to believe them. I know they're in there.

Monday took us to the PM. 
The water was up and had a terrible stain. To me, it looked too dirty.
Actually, that helped us, since the browns felt very comfortable in the low visibilty.
Ray once again hooked into another river swine.
I struggled most of the day, trying to find the perfect lure.
Let me tell you guys about Ray's generosity.
He had 2 baits of a certain, un-mentionable color that worked and gave them away, so others can catch these fish.
SFK had a banner day on Ray's lure. He caught more than 8 browns over 14".
Even the Chef had to surgically remove the flyrod from his hand and join in the fun of catching fish on lures. Chris, I know it hurt, but we do what we have to.
I can't wait until we learn that river and really do some damage to those hogs.

Ladykiller, those flies you tied for me, are great.
Don't let the Pine get to you too much. It took me several trips, with a watchful eye on Ray, to get it to produce for me.
I had a hard time fishing anything that fast and deep. It takes a certain approach, that Ray has mastered. 

Chef, your ability to turn leftovers into a gourmet feast, is un-surpassed. Thanks, good seeing you again. Got any plans for next weekend? You know where to find me. 

Ray, thanks for your hospitality. You're a gift to us.
Give Laurie a big hug and a kiss. She's one of kind, much like my wife, for allowing us to continually chase these damn fish and have a great meal waiting at the end of the day.

Dan Steelieman, you just keep swinging those speys. We'll just fish with whatever it takes to hook a pig. Put the book down and try fishing. It's really fun to actually catch one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2001)

LOL 

I caught my share of brownies this summer, and will be looking for some kings soon, once I can get out! Don't worry, I'll have my chance, but until then I will be tying and getting ready!

PS: It's my b-day   

Glad you had fun, and hope all goes well! Thanks again, and see ya!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Queensalmon, looking at the date of your post, you must be referring to this up-coming weekend.
I'll be back up there, but not until Saturday night. Srry

Working always stands in the way of my fishing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2001)

Will do, anyways I'll leave you guys with the big brownies, but I will offer help to with salmon and steelhead, and other fish! 

Thanks, and my parents are proud


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Wow, what a weekend. So, where you guys going to be next weekend on the PM. I MIGHT be up there, either there or the sturgeon river. Anyways if you guys dont mind i would like to hook up and do some fishing. I fI can't make it, srry

P.S. Ray and sfk, can I use those pics for my site??


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Clay, hope you have a ball.

Wow, thanks hypox, i was actually right abot identifying a steelhead besides a king


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's a few more pics of another successful weekend.

Our own Chef, with a beautiful PM brown










Clay with a nice PM specimen












Your's truly, with my best Flyrod brown, so far. lol










Ray, with one of his swines. BTW, he rowed the rest of the trip. Thanks, Ray. Srry about the rod.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

wow shoeman...
Those are truly some lunker browns!!!! What a weekend!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Clay, have a safe trip. Watch out for the 'shine.

You will be missed. Have fun.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Hey shoe and chef I have been whacking a lot of big kings in PM lake the last week as the big lake has been pretty rough and I wanted to keep my customers from losing their lunch. Last tuesday we hit 17 and boated 8, that was the best day. We would usually hit between 9 and 15 each day and boat 3 to 8 fish each trip, all big hogs. Lots of fish in the 24 to 28 lb class. Those fish thinned out over the weekend so the lower river has to be stacked right now. Sorry chef I haven't had time to get over and visit but I have been running a lot of doubles and it doesn't leave me time to sleep let alone socialise. The first time things slow down I'll get in touch with you and maybe we can get together.
If you get a chance frid. or sat I'll be in around 2 for a bit each day before going back out on the afternoon trip.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dave.
Thanks for the info.
I hope to fish the Lower next Monday, unless the browns want to come out and play.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Those are great pics and I am very envious, however I bet that's one party I would have left very early(Can't believe TIm made it as long as he did..LOL). Just judging by your posts I bet the whole weekends conversation revolved around Dan steelieman. Am I right??
You guys are Great fisherman!Hell who knows maybe I'll actually go fishing with ya's sometime when I get a break from work...I'll bring the MHL's and the ear plugs.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

We need to go fishing, isn't it funny how fishing can cure anything????? I was recovering from walking pnemonuia last fall and thought I was dying!!! You've seen the pics before(from Canada) did I look sick as hell???????
Now all I havta do is figure out who's sending me viruses!!!! SICK SAD WORLD!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll be on the PM all weekend, anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2001)

I plan to be here labor day weekend, or earlier! I have SALMON FEVER right now, so it is hard to sleep, eat, or do anything without thinking of KINGS! Anyways, who else plans on being on the PM?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

i wanna be there this weekend but i have a charter for saturday and if i can talk my dad into i wanna be out there sunday MAYBE


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll be there as well. Rodeo and myself will fish Hodenpyle on Sunday and the PM on Monday.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Leaving right after work this afternoon for the PM. Going with a group of guys from the shop. If you smell t-bones grilling on the lower river saturday evening that would be us Glad to share a brewski, but you'll have to get your own t-bones! Sorry


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Erik, are you going to the spot we fished this spring?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ill also be out on the PM sunday. Family will be in ludington so i will be on the PM. LK, why you leaven, i have not gone through all the forums but i think i will learn why quick


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dan, where are you staying Saturday night? Maybe I'll stop by, if it's no too late. I'd like to meet your folks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Sure Erik, talk about T-Bones in front of the guy who forgot his venison steaks when he left for work this morning! I really don't want to go home to get them before I head up tonight, I just want to get on the river.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Just an outsiders opinion, but I see something on this site that I never did before. The friendships you guys have made is incredible. If you would have asked me about making an outing set up on the internet a year ago, I would have said, "No way!!" Never was very trusting of it (probably find 2 transvestites and a dog named bobby at the access site). But, re-evaluating my instincts of your posts, I would be honored to meet and fish (learn) with you guys. I am like Weez, I have always put in the time and leg work. I will tell you first hand...THIS IS NOT TSS!! I understand with all the commotion lately, it may seem that way. I was real ticked at Dan********, but to be honest, I don't read his posts anymore. I see all the      and skip to the next one. All I am saying is there can be a lot of misunderstanding when you are reading posts. what was said, what wasn;t.....how it was said, somebody had a bad day, etc. You guys are all ok by my book.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

Stelmon, as far as this weekend I won't make it to the PM(girlfriend owns the weekends), but I'll be there next week. If you'll be around still monday let me know. However next weekend the girlfriend wants to go salmon fishing real bad , I'm loving that idea. Unfortunatlely we will have to fight the crowds too. Good luck everybody, save some chromers for me.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Northern-Sportsman

Nice pictures of Split shot's fish alright. He Told me all about it tonight. I was finishing up your DRY FLY FLOAT BOAT. It is now complete and ready for you to pick up. I hope everything is ok with it. I had the phone to my ear listening to Split Shot's ideas on why there should be no more "flys only" water and my tools in the other hand working on the boat. He talked for an hour. 
He has many points some of which even make sense (haha). 

It matters not what type of waters or lures are used, Ray will still out fish most people. 

We ended our conversation as usual, not agreeing with each other on everything.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, I am waiting patiently for the mailman to bring my check for the float boat...I might not get it til early next week. Ya had to tell me it was finished and waiting for me! IF I don't get the check til next week, you are gonna be gone, what day ya get back???? You can e-mail me if ya want...Thanks>>>>Don


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Shoeman,

I'll be on the holdenpyle saturday with my buddy with the mahogany drift boat. We will be camping either at the put in or the take out. I drive a blue suburban. Would love to shoot the **** with you and your buddies about fishing.

By the way I am not buddies with D** **********.


----------

